

Tech firms urge Obama not to give police backdoor access - areskib
http://rt.com/usa/260113-backdoor-encryption-police-google/

======
bediger4000
Much better headline than WaPo ran on their version of this story.

RT: _Apple, Google and 140+ tech firms urge Obama not to give police
'backdoor' access to encrypted phone data_

WaPo: _Tech giants don’t want Obama to give police access to encrypted phone
data_

Notice the difference? In WaPo's spin on it, "Tech Giants" (who are
automatically unsympathetic as "giants") selfishly, or perhaps criminally,
don't want Obama to let the police do their jobs. In RT's spin, "Tech firms",
many of them, not just Big Search and Big iStuff, want to keep an overreaching
police force from _backdoor_ access.

I'm kind of shocked at US mainstream media's take on all the mass
surveillance. Even NPR appears to tacitly approve of all of it because
terrorism.

